
Treasury Bill Rates Go Negative; Loaning Money At A Guaranteed Loss - peter123
http://techdirt.com/articles/20081210/0329553074.shtml
======
jjs
But at least those are _safe_ losses. With stocks, who knows if you can be
sure to lose? Better stick with bonds...

~~~
eru
A strategy that produces safe losses is as good as one that produces straight
wins. (Abstracting transaction costs.)

Just short that strategy.

